# Kroatien Angeln an der Küste



## blonder bauer (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetz hier in Kroatien. Und hab zwei Ruten dabei und diverses Angelzeug. Da ich mich auch nicht so auskenne wollte ich mal fragen
Wie mann vom ufer aus hornhechte bzw. kleinere Goldbrassen und andere Essbare Fische fängt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Ps. Ich war letzes Jahr auch schon und habe ein paar goldbrassen gefangen aber das war mehr glück als können����


----------



## LAC (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Hallo,
Hornhechte kannst du fangen mit pose oder wasserkugel, von dem schwimmer muss die schnur bis zum haken etwa 1,2 - 2, m sein. Am haken einen 5 cm langen fischfetzen. Der haken muss ganz verdeckt sein,
der anschlag ist wichtig - du solltest, wenn die pose das erste mal untergeht - noch warten mit dem anschlag, erst beim zweiten mal kannst du anschlagen, dann sitzt der haken im Schlund.
Alle anderren fische, kannst du mit muschelfleisch, brötchenteich fischfleisch usw. fangen - kleinen haken und kleine pose, tiefe etwa zwei meter über grund, da sie ja alle im uferbereich oder an der hafenmauer klein sind.
Und auf die kleinen petermännchen aufpassen - die stechen gerne *lach - dann kann der Urlaub vorbei sein.
Wo bist du denn? Vielleicht kenne ich die ecke. 

 Wünsch dir viel Glück !


----------



## blonder bauer (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Danke für die antwort  und welche hackengröße soll ich verwenden??


----------



## LAC (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*



blonder bauer schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort  und welche hackengröße soll ich verwenden??



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich muss sie immer sehen vorher -  für hornhecht ein haken wo du forellen und weissfische mit fangen kannst - für die andern haken wie beim peringspaternoster und kleiner, da diese zum teil ja ein spitzel maul haben.


----------



## Jiggonaut (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Also ich hatte dort immer ziemlich dicke Erfolge mit Muschelfleisch auf Grund...kannst ruhig etwas auswerfen, muss nicht direkt am Ufer sein...die Mitte einer kleinen Bucht ist immer ganz gut gewesen. Nachdem die Einheimischen gesehen hatten, was ich da so rausziehe, standen auf einmal ganz schön viele Angler am Ufer und Angelbootchen haben sich auch plötzlich auf dem Wasser getummelt *lach* Hakengröße war damals glaube ich so 2. Einmal hatte ich was richtig Fettes an der Schnur das es geschafft hat, den Haken am Schenkel durchzubeißen. Ich hab vielleicht blöd geschaut, als ich den kleinen Drahstift in der Hand hatte


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

@ Jigga - war wohl eine größere Dorade, die dir den Haken geknipst hat 
Sind übrigens nicht alles "Einheimische" nur weil du ihre Sprache nicht verstehst oder wenn kroat., dann oftmals "Landratten" aus dem Hinterland oder sonstwo her...also genauso Fremde^^ wie du...
Übrigens sind Doraden eigentl. stets am Wandern...wenn dann jemand fängt, versuchen eben alle ein paar aus der Gruppe zu fangen 

lg & daumendrück !!
|wavey:

PS hier mal das Gebiss einer Dorade:
http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz66/milosobradovic/oradini%20zubi/orata-6.jpg

beim betrachten dieser Zähne wird schnell klar, dass Doraden ohne Mühe leicht Muscheln, Krebse und verkalkten Bewuchs von Steinen zerbeissen können  also vorsichtig bei größeren Exemplaren und Haken lösen - hehe


----------



## LAC (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

@ glavoc
 Da gebe ich dir recht, die doraden bzw. goldbrassen haben ein starkes gebiss - es ist jedoch wie du schon erwähnst für kalkartige materialien gedacht und nicht für stahl. In meiner angelzeit habe ich zwar schon reichlich doraden gefangen, aber keine hat mir meine haken gekillt.
 Die haben zwar schneidezähne und reichlich malzähne, aber man kann sie nicht vergleichen mit den schneidezähnen anderer fischarten.
 Es kann ja auch sein, dass es ein tierschützer (taucher) mit seitenschneider war. *lach 
 Beides könnte stimmen.


----------



## glavoc (20. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

in Dalmatien gibbet keine Tierrechtler^^ (noch nicht^^)...


----------



## LAC (21. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

@ Glavoc 
 ich kenne aber einige |supergri 
 Werde in kürze vor ort in zadar sein und mal die alten guten angelplätze aufsuchen - von biograd, kornati bis velebitkanal / novigrad . Haben eine schnelle gurke bei uns mit 180 PS, damit wir vor dem fallwind bora flüchten können.


----------



## glavoc (21. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

dann drück ich dir jetzt schon mal die Daumen#6   !! Bin dann wohl schon wieder weg 

- 180 PS |bigeyes - bin eher die alten englischen Motore und Tomos 4 Aussenborder gewohnt :m

lg
|wavey:


----------



## LAC (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*



glavoc schrieb:


> dann drück ich dir jetzt schon mal die Daumen#6 !! Bin dann wohl schon wieder weg
> 
> - 180 PS |bigeyes - bin eher die alten englischen Motore und Tomos 4 Aussenborder gewohnt :m
> 
> ...



Die alten engl. kenne ich auch noch, hier ist einer der exotisch aussah - jedoch einer der sichersten, da  konnte man sich mit überschlagen, dann lief er noch.

http://www.britishseagullparts.com/index.htm


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

bei den alten engl. Motoren meinte ich eher solche^^ :q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRwerxnAH-0
pozdrav
|wavey:


----------



## Spiderpike (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Ich erlaube mir mich an diesem Tread anzuheften 
Ich bin ab dem 31.08 das erste mal in Kroatien (Vodice). Ich weis noch nicht ob ich bei nem Big Game auf Thuna mitfahren soll....hab bissl zu viel respekt davor...hehe. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Anbieter und kann mir da was erzählen: http://www.game-fishing-adriatic.com/de/tuna-driffting.html ?

Aber auf alle Fälle will ich auch mal Brandungsangeln probieren. 
Welche Papiere benötige ich denn und wo bekomme ich die?


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Papiere - kauf dir eine Touri-Angelerlaubnis...am besten fragst du deinen Vermieter, wo du die herbekommst, sollte in Vodice jedoch erhältlich sein. 
Hier die Adresse: MALI PORAT Š.R.K. Blata 59, Vodice (Angelverein).

zu BigGameFishing bin ich halt überhaupt nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner (da hauptsächlich Uferangler..) - jedoch "Respekt" brauchst du keinen haben (bei Shimano 2-Gang Tiagra-Rollen & Co. - 1,3 Übersetzung und so ^^).
Die BAKUL ( dein eingestellter Link) hat jedoch wohl ein immenses rennomme, (soweit ich es so halt mitbekommen hab) hier in Kroatien. Da der Besitzer/Käpitän wohl als einer der Pioniere im BG in HR gilt. 

lg


----------



## zulu (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

respect ?
vorm big game
braucht man nicht
nur genug kohle
der bakul- zwerg hat aber eine gute nase
und...
weiß wo der fisch steht

mure mit der barracuda ist gleich ...gut  !!!

jezera ist auch ganz gut und etwas gemütlicher

da gibt es peso, marinko und ivan 

stecken alle unter einer decke

..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiderpike (1. September 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Gestern Abend war ich in Vodice und hab die Baracuda Crew angetroffen.
Die sind echt Top ausgestatet.... so große Multirollen hab ich noch nicht gesehen^^. Naja...auf alle Fälle muss man das Boot chartern für 600€....für bis zu 6 Personen. Also werde ich des nächstes Jahr machen....in Serbien werd ich dann auf dem Weg noch zum Marmorata/Huchen fischen gehen 
Muss dann auch Mitangler mobilisieren oder halt alleine los^^


----------



## LAC (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

@ glavoc

 So wie ich lese, kennst du dich besten in kroatien aus. Ich suche langsam die klamotten für den angeltrip in kroatien zusammen. Nun erwähnte ich ja, dass wir ein boot gemietet haben - mein freund ist schon mit dem wagen unterwegs - ich fliege. Meine frage, kennst du einen guten angelladen in tribunj oder zadar. Wir starten von tribunj und werden über zadar bis ins novigradsko more nach novigrad mit dem boot fahren und zurück werden wir die kornaten auch noch mitnehmen.  
 Ich kenne die ecken wie meine westentasche, jedoch keinen angelladen, da es über dreißig jahre zurück liegt. So wie ich vor wenigen wochen es erlebt habe, ist keine angelladen von novigrad bis zadar. Gut wäre zadar, biograd, tribunj und umgebung.
 Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir einige nennen kannst. Wir brauchen auch sardinen, die werde ich mir vom markt holen, wobei - so wie man mir sagte, auch schwerer zu bekommen sind als früher. Werden rubby dubby machen - ein ziebelsack gefüllt mit sardinen am ankerseil 10 m über grund. Angeln werden wir im kanal in 5o m tiefe etwa. Das hat früher gut geklappt und war ein wallfahrtsort für fische.
 LG


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

http://www.sonik.hr/component/content/article/14-sonik/o-nama/6-udica.html

da kaufe ich ein... 
Sardinen gegenüber (vom Hafen bei der Fußgängerbrücke) bei den Sardinenfischern selbst oder dahinter in der "Peskarija"... 
lg


----------



## LAC (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*



glavoc schrieb:


> http://www.sonik.hr/component/content/article/14-sonik/o-nama/6-udica.html
> 
> da kaufe ich ein...
> Sardinen gegenüber (vom Hafen bei der Fußgängerbrücke) bei den Sardinenfischern selbst oder dahinter in der "Peskarija"...
> lg




 Danke!
 LG


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

@ Glavoc
 Inzwischen bin ich schon längere zeit zurück, köderfische d.h. sardinen zu bekommen war ein problem, es war vollmond und kein fischer fuhr raus. Im novigradsko kanal haben wir eine nacht geangelt, für rubby dubby musste ich andere fischarten nehmen und zum angeln auch.  Trotzdem konnte ich ein conger von 1,8 m landen. 
 Es war ein sau wetter und es hat nur geregnet, bin nicht mit dem boot von tibunje nach novigrad gefahren, das war mir zu weit bei dem wetter rund 4 std hätte ich gebraucht. Bin mit dem wagen bis biograd gefahren und habe mir dort ein kleines mit 80 ps gemietet - war weitaus teurer als unser großes.
 Angeln war gut, jedoch sind wir bis auf die unterhosen nass geworden, es hat nur geregnet. Am nächsten tag als wir in tribunje ankamen, war die stadt abgesoffen. Dort habe ich es auch noch auf wolfsbarsch versucht, jedoch ohne erfolg.
 Nächstes jahr versuche ich es nochmal - es ist einfach eine traumhafte gegend.
 Gruss


----------



## glavoc (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Ahoi LAC,
gut das ihr nicht von der Bura überrascht wurdet  - dass es geregnet hatte, hab`ich mitbekommen, jedoch hatte ich dann später eigentl. traumhaftes Wetter.

Übrigens* dickes Petri *zum 1,80m Conger conger!! By the Way, wie schwer war das Vieh - ca. 13 kg? 
Richtig ist auch, dass dort wirklich kapitale Wölfe gefangen werden..ich sehe deinen Spot leider nur aus dem Augenwinkel heraus beim dran vorbeifahren  - _*aber irgendwann ist das Haus auch fertig, hab ich Zeit und Boot und dann*_ .... fang auch ich da einen kapitalen Wolf 

Das mit dem Vollmond ist klar...wenn der Mond überall scheint, lockst du keinen Schwarm oder kannst ihn bündeln/an dem Spot halten (auch wenn heute eine gaaanz andere Leuchtkraft zur Verfügung steht als einst...)
Grüssle
#h


----------



## ttt134 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Hey!
Ich war dieses Jahr im Sommer mit meiner Familie auf einem Segelboot in Kroatien unterwegs. Abends waren wir oft in Buchten und haben dort übernachtet. Ich konnte dort ein paar Brassen und unter anderem auch ein paar essbar große Goldbrassen fangen. Zuerst hab ich es vom Boot aus auf Grund mit tiefgefrorenen Meeresfrüchten( am besten waren Scampis)versucht(ca 25meter vom Ufer entfernt). Darauf hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Dann hab ich den Köder mit wenig Blei gerade vom Boot hinunter gelassen, und dann ca 10cm vom Grund angehoben. Darauf hatte ich sehr guten Erfolg auf die mittelgroßen Goldbrassen (30cm) die schon sehr gut zum grillen langen. Das sollte mit einem Blei und einem kleinen Auftriebskörper eigentlich auch funktionieren. 
Gruß Tobi
Ps:Rechtschreibfehler darf man behalten


----------



## ttt134 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Ach ja und ich hatte ein 0,10mm dickes Fluorocarbonvorfach und 10er Haken, denn die Fische sind extrem scheu! Bei diesem vorfach musst du unbedingt darauf achten, dass du gaaanz vorsichtig drillst, das Vorfach von den scharfen Steinen weg hältst und den Fisch nicht einfach so aus dem Wasser hebst sondern ihn mit der Hand raus nimmst(so hab ich meine erste Goldbrasse dieser Jahr verka*** :} ). Hast du einen Steg zur verfügung?
Gruß Tobi


----------



## billie1 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

Hi, wir machten letztes Jahr in Rovinj zu Pfingsten Angelurlaub. Mit dabei waren meine 2 Kinder von 10 und 12 Jahren plus mein alter Angelkollege mit seinem ebenfalls 12 jährigem Sohn.  Gefischt haben wir nur vom Ufer aus und fingen viel Kleingetier wobei auch jede Nacht einige Aale am Haken hingen - nicht zu vergessen die 8 Sepias.   Probleme hatten wir hauptsächlich mit den vielen Hängern bei unseren Grundmontagen und gingen ab dem 3. Tag nur noch zum leichten Schwimmerangeln über oder fischten gerade runter von solchen Bootsanlegern. Spass gemacht hats allemal.  Dieses Jahr werden wir zu Pfingsten wieder in Kroatien ( Wahrscheinlich wieder Rovinj ) am Start sein - hätten jedoch auch gerne mal was größeres am Haken. Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob es sich weiter unten in Kroatien mehr lohnt , ob man in der Nähe auch vom Boot aus Big Game machen kann oder jemand von euch uns einen anderen Platz empfehlen könnte - bervorzugt mit Campingplatz.   #6


----------



## billie1 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*

darf man eigentlich in Rovinj im Hafenbecken fischen - direkt am Marktplatz wo die ganzen Boote liegen ? Hatten letztes Jahr dort viele schöne Fische entdeckt


----------



## zulu (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kroatien Angeln an der Küste*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Glavoc
> köderfische d.h. sardinen zu bekommen war ein problem, es war vollmond und kein fischer fuhr raus.s



immer das gleiche zu vollmond werden die sardinen knapp
|gr:

die großen fischhändler in murter und tribunj haben dann  hunderte kaschettas mit futterfischen für uns eingefroren 

da sind dann etwa 5 kg sardinen anchovis heringe makrelen ährenfische kalmare usw drin, oben drauf liegen meist 3 schöne fische die wir dann für den haken nehmen können

so eine kaschetta ist recht günstig, weil keine speisequalität,
 ich bezahle nur max. 10 € dafür.

aber auch diese gebunkerten sardinen sind oft in  zwei-drei tagen ausverkauft , manche thunfischangler verfüttern ja bis zu 50 kilo pro tag

dann gibt es nur noch eine alternative  

ich habe im oktober meine köder ganz einfach und billig beim lidl in vodice besorgt  da gab es hervorragende sardinen ein kilo für 1€99  im sonderangebot das hatte ich zufällig in der zeitung gelesen
lidl hat auch sehr guten und preiswerten tintenfisch und einen fruttimare mix mit muscheln tintenfisch garnelen usw 
ein top köder für die brassen

an der kasse haben sie zwar etwas blöd geschaut weil ich 15 tüten sardinen im wagen hatte und die truhe jetzt leer war
ich hab gesagt ich mach ne riesen party in ner konoba
dann hatte mir die dame noch einen tip gegeben wo die gastwirte hier einkaufen
 da muss es so eine art metro oder cash&carry in sibenik geben
 und da ist es dann noch mal etwas billiger.


das fruttimare zeugs ist übrigens ein top-rubbydubby für thun
einfach statt 2 kisten sardinen , für 20 € fruttimare kaufen und mit dem geschnipsel eine spur legen
bei mir hat es nicht lang gedauert , da waren die roten da und ich konnte sie vom boot aus füttern so wie die forellen am teich
selbst das kleinste stück haben sie vertilgt, nichts übrig gelassen
sieht schon toll aus ein fisch mit über einen zentner frisst gierig ein 5 mm langes tintenfischärmchen.:vik:

z.


----------

